# كحل خطيـــــــر شبيه سمايلنج ماركة قولدن ليدي جرمني أصلي



## مسوقة26 (15 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( لا إلهَ إلاّ اللَّه وحدهُ لا شريكَ لهُ, لهُ المُلـــــكُ ولهُ الحمــــدُ ,يحيي 
ويميـــتُ وهــوَ حيٌّ لا يموتُ,بيدهِ الخيــرُ,وهوَ عَلَى كلِّ شيءٍ قديرٌ ))


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته






مثــل ماعودتكم دائـــــــماً







بالنسبه للطلبات اقل من نص درزن بينحسب سعر المفرق
اقل طلبية 350ريال
اقل من كذا السموحة مقدر اشحن



كذلك المكيـــاج واضح عندكم بالصور والترقيم الصور
ومناحية بعد الثـــبات انا موضحة كل شي بالتفاصيـــل 

حيـــــــــكم 








نبدأ






جديد ماركة قولدن ليدي الخيـــــال
شدو على شكل قلم تخين ومدبب
متوفر بعدة درجات












الدرزن:156ريال
نص الدرزن:78ريال

[COLOR=#a000e]تطلع الحبة بالجملة:13ريال[/COLOR]
المفرق: 17ريال






$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$






كحل خطيـــــــر شبيه سمايلنج 
بالحجم واللون أثبت وفاااااحم
[COLOR=#a000e]ماركة قولدن ليدي[/COLOR]
جرمني أصلي
متوفر بلونين
اسود وبني







الدرزن:146ريال
نص الدرزن:73ريال

المفرق: 18ريال






$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$




آي لاينر سائــل للمبتدئآت
حلو في الاستخدام وسهل
متوفر اللون الأســــود










الدرزن:240ريال
نص الدرزن:120ريال

[COLOR=#a000e]تطلع الحبة بالجملة:20ريال[/COLOR]
المفرق: 30ريال







$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$






آي لاينر ملــون
ماركة سلفر ليدي
الوااااااااان خطيرررررررة







[COLOR=#a000e]هذا الالوان بشكل اقرب[/COLOR]








الدرزن:180ريال
نص الدرزن:90ريال

[COLOR=#a000e]تطلع الحبة بالجملة:15ريال[/COLOR]
المفرق: 20ريال



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


​



__________________

جميع " المكيـــاج " بالجملة والمفرق وبالصور وبالأسعار
وصل تــاتـؤ (كــ kajal ــاجـل) الحــواجــب الثــابت0503773997
( وصــل منــاكيــر تـايقــر )​


----------

